# Quck rim ?



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok quick question here. Have been looking for some winter rims that I can put some snow tires on. Any way I found a set of steelies online and it says they will fit a Cruze, but they are 5x108, I thought the Cruze was 5x105? Will the 5x108 fit?
Thaks much!!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

twin1987 said:


> Ok quick question here. Have been looking for some winter rims that I can put some snow tires on. Any way I found a set of steelies online and it says they will fit a Cruze, but they are 5x108, I thought the Cruze was 5x105? Will the 5x108 fit?
> Thaks much!!


 Negative. unless they are the steelies that have multiple bolt patterns


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok thanks much, I will jsut get some factory steelies from the dealer.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

twin1987 said:


> Ok thanks much, I will jsut get some factory steelies from the dealer.


 no problem...prob gonna be your safest bet. check the classifieds here and see if anyone is upgrading...might be able to get wheel/tire package for alot cheaper.


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

You could also try gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Alloys might be the same price, and look better. Check out some online tire vendors. The alloys I got for winter were less than the snow tires.


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks much guys! Yes I have been looking in the classifieds and made a thread there and def want to go that way. But If I dont find something I will go through my dealer. I still work there part time on my weekends off (worked there for 5 yrs through college) so I still get my employee discount! 

Yes I would reather get alloys but not if they are a lot more $, but they sure would look better!


----------

